# Etools 1.5 patch available at CMP



## Painfully (Jun 2, 2004)

The new 1.5 patch is up at CMP.  It appears it will update any older version to 1.5

*edit*  
After playing with the templates function a bit, *MOST* of them simply crash etools right away.  Very uncool.  This is using the 3.5v core dataset BTW.  I am greatly disappointed, but will spend the next few days playing with it to see if there are any templates that work.


----------



## Davin (Jun 2, 2004)

Have you reported this to them?  Most people seem to be having lots of fun playing with templates without such problems.


----------



## talmar (Jun 2, 2004)

Well, I find that some templates work and some do not.  Everytime I apply the vampire template to anything eTools crashes.

I have made a 1/2 silver dragon barbarian though and that normally breaks the rules as barbarians need to be chaotic and the 1/2 silver dragon template can only be applied to lawful.

Seems to be hit or miss at this point.

I did email codemonkey's customer support with the dr watson error and my pc specs and eTools info etc.


----------



## Mystery Man (Jun 2, 2004)

It seems this 1.5 patch is not compatible with their 3.5 data set? Or am I forgetting to do something?


----------



## Painfully (Jun 2, 2004)

The CMP boards are so full of monkey talk that I get tired of reading them.  It's nice that they have a theme and all, but monkey this, and monkey that gets really old, really fast, and I prefer to dialogue with adults who use English.  

As for the templates, it more frequently works in the character generation tool, but not the monster generation tool.  This appears to alleviate any problems mentioned earlier, but something still doesn't seem, "all there" to me.  I'll have a closer look again, and verify some of the templates to see if everything is applied correctly.


----------



## Elodan (Jun 2, 2004)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> It seems this 1.5 patch is not compatible with their 3.5 data set? Or am I forgetting to do something?



You need to download the latest version of the data sets. The link you were provided when you first bought them should take you to the updated ones.  I applied the 1.5 patch and then the updated 3.5 data set and things seem to be fine so far.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 2, 2004)

Some people are having trouble switching to 3.5 mode after installing the 1.5 patch. They go to File -> Preferences and change the mode to 3.5 but after they restart the program it's still in 3.0 mode.

The solution to this (that worked fine for me) was as follows:

open the gamemodes.txt file in your Etools directory. Make a backup of it.

_Edit_ (don't, and I repeat DON'T, cut and paste) it to read:


```
* Database_v35e.mdb	  D&&D v3.5e	  autopatch.sql	  eToolsHelp35.chm
```
The reason you have to edit the existing text is becuase the tab-spacings are very specific. If you screw it up it won't work.

Now my Etools 1.5 (3.5 database) is working perfectly.


----------



## Painfully (Jun 2, 2004)

I don't have a problem staying in 3.5 mode, but it still seems most of the MM races will crash etools if you attempt to throw in a template.

I know I'm not satisfied with it.


----------



## fanboy2000 (Jun 3, 2004)

1. I don't blame you for not liking the monkey talk on the CMP messageboards.

2. I've been using the monster generaters to add templets to monsters for 2 days now, and I haven't had my computer crash. I added the fiendish, celestial, axiomatic, and anarchic templates to animals. And I've added the skeleton template to all the monsters (and 2 characters) in the 3.5 MM.

This is what I did. 1st I have an XP machine running on an AMD K-6 II 500mHz. I uninstalled etools (backing up my custom data) and reinstalled it from the cd. I rebooted after the cd install and then installed the 1.5 patch (it's all inclusive). Then I ran etolls once. Then I re-downloaded *all* the data sets and applied them one by one, re-starting etools after every data set so it could update the database. 

If you didn't do a fresh install (CMP recomends a fresh install) then I sugest it. If you did, then maybe you could post a little about you computer and what datasets you have, maybe we can fidn the problem.

3. I know the tmeplates arn't perfect. The 1st time I applied the skeleton template to a human warrior, it didn't change the HD to a d12. I had to edit the template. Now it calculates everyting fine. As much I like etools now compaired to then, little things like that annoy me.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 3, 2004)

Templates work fine in 3.0 mode, but in 3.5 mode it crashes for me.


----------



## Mystery Man (Jun 3, 2004)

Elodan said:
			
		

> You need to download the latest version of the data sets. The link you were provided when you first bought them should take you to the updated ones. I applied the 1.5 patch and then the updated 3.5 data set and things seem to be fine so far.



Well duh!  

Works great now. Thanks.


----------



## astralpwka (Jun 3, 2004)

I was able to avoid crashing E-tools 1.5 using templates by using the random monster generator, and then jumping it to the editor. This at least worked for putting a skeleton template on the carrior crawler. 

Undead templates do not seem to change the HD to d12 though.


----------



## satori01 (Jun 4, 2004)

I simply can not take another Complete reinstall of etools.  When the 3.5 sets came out ->reinstall.  Have problems with the MM2 or FF(which get buggy for me after 2 to 3 uses)-> reinstall.  I expect to use a program without having to completely reinstall the sucker after 3 uses.

I'm not bashing on CMP, I know they are a small group of programmers, basicaly working in their spare time to make the garbage fluid released into a workable program, but still GRRRR!!!!!!

Can we at some point reach a plateau where complete reinstalls are not needed.
At this point cut and past from the SRD is faster and more accurate,(even with templates).


----------



## Mystery Man (Jun 4, 2004)

satori01 said:
			
		

> Can we at some point reach a plateau where complete reinstalls are not needed.



Wish in one hand, spit in the other. See which one fills up faster.


----------

